# Newbie here white smoke problem



## putnamto (Jul 7, 2017)

OK so I've had an electric smoke hollow smoker(cheapo from menards)  about 3 years. The  smoker  is  basically  a  black  box  with  some  racks, a  water pan, a  chip  pan, and  a  heating  element  with  thermocoupler

At first I had absolutely no idea what I was doing,  and no smoke at all.  A few modifications later(put chip pan directly on heating element,  using aluminum tray instead of chip pan,  punching holes in smoker body,  etc.) 

And now I have the exact opposite problem,  I get huge clouds of choking billowing white smoke. Which I know is not a very ideal situation. Ive attached a picture. 

The top rack is for food, 
middle racks are for the water pan and wood goes on an aluminum pan directly on the heat, 
I have four holes punched in the bottom and one punched at the top. 

What can I do to get rid of the white smoke, 
I've also noticed that this thing incinerates the wood into a fine gray ash, 
and I don't think that's a good thing. 


Any advice for changes I can make would be appreciated. 
Thank you guys. 













20170707_151121.jpg



__ putnamto
__ Jul 7, 2017


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 8, 2017)

Have you considered getting an AMNPS (A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker)?  Follow this link.  

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/amnps5x8.htm

Its also on Amazon ... 


I use it in my MES40 (another type of black box with racks) and have had very good luck with it.  Nice thing is you can fill it with as many pellets as you desire and it will smoke for up to 9-11 hours if full.

Ed


----------



## putnamto (Jul 8, 2017)

im not really in the mood to buy anything, thanks for the idea though.

what is it that creates/causes white smoke?


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 8, 2017)

putnamto said:


> im not really in the mood to buy anything, thanks for the idea though.
> 
> what is it that creates/causes white smoke?


Wet wood, steam from water pan...element on too long trying to heat cold meat and water, which burns the wood directly on the element.  Lots of stuff contribute to white smoke.  I also recommend an A-Maze_N  pellet smoker.  It costs less then a brisket!

Welcome to the forum!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## putnamto (Jul 8, 2017)

how is the pellet smoker going to prevent the white smoke then?

i was really looking for quick fixes as i wont have any money till next weekend and i have two slabs of ribs waiting in the fridge.

ill look into buying the pellet smoker, but i dont really see how thats going to make a difference other than forcing me to order pellets on the internet instead of just buying wood at the store.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 8, 2017)

The A-maze-n is shaped like a maze and you light the pellets at one end and it slowly burns through the maze to the other end.  I use a WSM, I don't have one.  I just know that folks here with electrics smokers swear by them.  They smoke for hours, not dependent on the heating element to burn the wood.  

As for quick fixes, lose the water pan, dry the wood , not very helpful with electrics.  Sorry.

Mike


----------



## grillmonkey (Jul 9, 2017)

You're using way too much wood. For ribs, you'll only need a couple of hands-full. I use an ECB with electric mod, and my chip tray is only about 8 inches across. I throw in a hand full of chips, and about an hour and a half later I add another hand full. The smoke coming from the exhaust should be TBS, almost invisible. Heavy white smoke like you've described will leave a creosote taste on your meat--that's not good. If a couple of hand-fulls don't get your meat smoky enough, add a little more with each subsequent cook until you achieve the smoke flavor you desire.

Here is a thread I did using my electric ECB:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/171148/smoked-chicken-on-electric-ecb-q-view


----------

